# Peacock gudgeon not eating



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

When I first got her, she ate just about everything I offered, from frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, krill, pellets, flakes (all high quality) beef heart, freeze dried tubifex. For the last two days, she has watched the food, but won't go for it. And I've tried almost everything except for live food. She is staying hidden away more too. I'm afraid she might be sick, but she shows no signs of fast breathing, no red gills or sores or spots. She swims slow, but she has always done that. Is there anything you have had luck with to get a reluctant gudgeon to eat?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Try it out live daphnia. They have little nutritional value, but make appetite and stimulate digestion.
fish, the live feed will not be accustomed to pounce on it.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Where would I find live daphnia? I will call my LFS and see if they have any, otherwise, I'll look and see if it can be bought online. Its just that its so hot here, I'm afraid the daphnia would arrive dead.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Self collect from the pond. In this time of year are in all ponds under the duckweed Daphnia. As wetting a stocking by the woman enough. Also in the water barrels of gardeners are now mostly daphnia. 
The food landing nets is a beautiful thing. The aquarist should treat yourself to that. (I think)


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, I found her dead under her castle this morning. She'd not eaten in 3 days but showed no other signs other than hiding more than usual and being listless. One of my favorite fish too! I searched for live food, but living in the desert, its not easy to find. I'm really missing her.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am very sorry.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, Arthur. I don't think I'll be getting another...


----------

